# Best-value pH meters



## klangers (19/7/17)

Hi all,

I did try to search, but nothing of relevance was returned. I didn't trawl past the 4th page of results though.

Anyhow, I bought an ebay pH meter a while back and look it's served its purpose, but now I am looking for something legit. As in reliable and of reputable brand. Budget: up to $200. Suggestions?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/7/17)

When you consider that the life expectancy is not very long, I have a Hannah which went for almost 4 years (most will not see out 2 years)using it for brewing but mainly hydroponics, but the best part is they have an office here in Melbourne so I got the new electrode fitted easily but they are just about as expensive as buying a new one. I don't really use it for brewing anymore, once I got used to the acid and salt additions for whatever I am brewing I don't bother to use it.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/7/17)

AD11 http://www.perthscientific.com.au/product/pocket-ph-tester/?v=fdd13832cd81 served me well for about 18 months I think.
Sensor has limited life span as do all. I got it online from Perth Scientific in WA.
Chatted with them on the phone they are very helpful with advice. Actually they were good enough to call me after I ordered it and advise me I needed the calibration fluids. In the lab they give them 12 months before replacing the sensor.
As WEAL said I used mine until its no longer working correctly and I learned enough from that experience to know that my mashing chemistry hits pH5.2 every time so I haven't replaced mine.

Actually I might get the replacement sensor - http://www.perthscientific.com.au/product/electrode/?v=fdd13832cd81


----------



## Glomp (19/7/17)

I bought a Testo 206-Ph1 meter. It is German made but I bought mine from China with free shipping.

It has been great to use without the need for storage solution as it has a gel electrolyte in which the probes are immersed in its protective case.

I have only calibrated it once over the the last 6 months because it seems remarkably stable. I just stick it in the ph buffers for a quick check and it has been within 0.02 units from the buffer solution's value.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Testo-20...uids-/232029658713?hash=item36060b9e59&_uhb=1

They are also available from Testo Australia

http://www.testoaus.com.au/ph-meters/testo-206-ph1-ph-meter-for-liquids-1161 for $213.40 plus shipping but you do get a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Coalminer (19/7/17)

Just got a PH22 - $192.50 free delivery

One advantage I find is that the probe does not have to be stored in a solution. Simply dry electrode a leave in carry case

https://www.testmeters.com.au/product/ph-11-ph-22-ph-33-laquatwin-compact-ph-meter/


----------



## Jack of all biers (19/7/17)

+1 for the laqua twin ph22. Paid roughly $170-180 from memory over a year ago. Still going strong.


----------



## klangers (20/7/17)

Thanks guys, great links


----------



## Roosterboy (20/7/17)

Well done on finding these pH meters , the storage solution is an ongoing cost.


----------



## Coalminer (20/7/17)

Yeah, PH22 instructions say the electrode will need rehydrating (now there's a can of worms) with some PH 7 solution for a few hours before calibration IF the meter has not been used for some time.
I figured that is better option than leaving an electrode in a storage solution and having it dry out accidentally
Meter comes with small bottles of PH4 and PH7 solution that will last some time as only a couple of drops are reqd


----------



## Coodgee (20/7/17)

I have a hanna HI98128. They are a good unit. will keep it's calibration pretty well as long as you treat it well. They really do need to be kept hydrated or the reading will fluctuate as it re-hydrates. Once they re-hydrate the reading settles down and can be calibrated correctly. I must be in an area with quite variable water supply because I generally require a slightly different acid addition every time to get my desired mash/sparge water ph. Particularly as I regularly brew different beers with different mash water volumes etc. I don't try to calculate it though, just measure and adjust as required.

I should also add I got mine from instrument choice and their after sales service is really good. No affiliation except my dad owns it and I am the major shareholder and CEO etc.


----------



## razz (23/7/17)

Coalminer said:


> Just got a PH22 - $192.50 free delivery
> 
> One advantage I find is that the probe does not have to be stored in a solution. Simply dry electrode a leave in carry case
> 
> https://www.testmeters.com.au/product/ph-11-ph-22-ph-33-laquatwin-compact-ph-meter/



Thanks for the link Coalminer. I purchased one online on Friday. Unfortunately they have sent me an email saying the unit is out of stock and will have it back in soon. Shame these companies don't mark there products as "out of stock" before you make an order. Oh well, first world problem.


----------



## Coalminer (24/7/17)

razz said:


> Thanks for the link Coalminer. I purchased one online on Friday. Unfortunately they have sent me an email saying the unit is out of stock and will have it back in soon. Shame these companies don't mark there products as "out of stock" before you make an order. Oh well, first world problem.


OK, that's a shame
I picked mine up locally from their distributor in Kotara 2 weeks ago http://www.austscientific.com.au/


----------



## razz (24/7/17)

Coalminer said:


> OK, that's a shame
> I picked mine up locally from their distributor in Kotara 2 weeks ago http://www.austscientific.com.au/


No biggie mate. The day after their first email saying the unit was out of stock I got another email that said the order is in transit.


----------



## Jase (7/9/17)

razz said:


> No biggie mate. The day after their first email saying the unit was out of stock I got another email that said the order is in transit.



Hey razz and Coalminer,

Any feedback on your ph meters? I'm in the market for one atm so interested in your thoughts.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Coalminer (7/9/17)

Jase said:


> Hey razz and Coalminer,
> 
> Any feedback on your ph meters? I'm in the market for one atm so interested in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


I have no complaints at present but have only done the last 6 mashes with it . 
Make sure to cool the sample first to room temp 20-25C and you need to rehydrate  the sensor for a few hours if it has been left for more than a short period between uses (> 24-48hrs) I usually put some PH7 on the sensor the night before use. (The sensor is normally stored dry between uses)
It comes with a small amount of PH4 and PH7 samples for calibrating but they don't last long. best to get some extra.
I got 500ml of 4 and 7 NIST standard from the same supplier.
the meter comes with a default setting of US standard but that can be changed to NIST standard in the config.
Maker doesn't state what the test samples are that are supplied with it but I am guessing US standard.
cheers


----------



## razz (7/9/17)

Jase said:


> Hey razz and Coalminer,
> 
> Any feedback on your ph meters? I'm in the market for one atm so interested in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Hi Jase. I pretty much concur with what Coalminer has said. Very easy meter to use and cooling samples is easy when you only need a few mill. I use a 2 mill plastic pipette.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (7/9/17)

I would expect that that meter will have a short sensor life when used with organic samples (wort, beer) due to fouling of the exposed reference junction.


----------



## razz (7/9/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I would expect that that meter will have a short sensor life when used with organic samples (wort, beer) due to fouling of the exposed reference junction.


No idea pal, it is recommended for brewing and it cost $140. After a couple of years when it doesn't work as designed I'll order another.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (7/9/17)

razz said:


> After a couple of years when it doesn't work as designed I'll order another.



I'd be surprised if it lasts that long but having not used this model I can't know.

As I understand it there's no need to replace the whole thing, the sensor is designed as a consumable and is a straight plug and play replacement. I don't know how much they cost. 

It looks like the sampling sheets are designed to reduce the fouling problem, again I don't know how much they cost.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/9/17)

AD-11. From Perth Scientific. (thumbs up smiley?) http://www.perthscientific.com.au/product/pocket-ph-tester/?v=fdd13832cd81
I'll stay with what I learned with. Personal helpful phone conversation. They're good guys. I got a replacement sensor for ~$70 after 18 months when the first one went wonky. That is getting good mileage for a pH probe.
Or just consider that for best most accurate readings. Buy a new probe every 12-18 months with new calibration fluids too.
Hard fact...but not really.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (7/9/17)

$70 for a new sensor is excellent. On the pH meter I use at work (TPS) a replacement probe is $250 (GST not incl.)


----------



## Mardoo (8/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> after 18 months when the first one went wonky.


 I gave up on my not-too-bad pH meter before the probe failed. Now saving for a quality meter.


----------



## timmi9191 (8/9/17)

Any experience or thoughts on the Hanna bluetooth?

http://hannainst.com/halo-ph-electrode-for-beer-analysis-fc2142.html


----------

